# Kannabia Seeds Mataro Blue



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been growing this cut now for, I think three years and it is by far the tastiest strain in my stable (and the wife's fav). From two packs of femmed Mataro beans I found three pheno's, the zestiest being the keeper for my circle.

*Grower's Tilt:* (8) Very easy indica to grow, right now I have a monster mother plant that's all bonsai'd atm. 

*Smell:* (10) Once cured it smells just like Celestial Seasoning's Orange Zinger tea, with a peppery afterzest.

*Taste:* (9) So delicious! The zestiness of the pepper comes out more prominently and that orange taste seems to take a back seat on the palette. My go to when I want to impress. 

*Expansion:* (7) Very light and airy, can lead to some taking bigger tokes then they should. 

*Density:* It's about a 6 on density. Not super dense but oh so sticky and stacked w/ trichs.

*Buzz:* (7) Great slow-building body mellow that lasts a cpl hours. Not overpowering but great to start the day because of no burn-out finish or loginess.

*Duration:* (7) ~2 hours

*Overall Rating: * (9) Beautiful strain to grow but cuttings need a bit to root. Pay attention and don't over humidify during rooting. Other then that it has it all, other then I'd like it to have a bit more punch to it's potency. Definitely worth a grow! Much love to Kannabia Seeds.

Sidenote, tho it purps up, when it cures it looks orangish...bizarre but beautiful! 

View attachment mataro side.jpg


View attachment 'sploded.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good report 7g, looks delicious.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks bud  it's worth a toke if you get the chance.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting a smoke report 7g! It looks nice and frosty.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2014)

thanks bud :aok:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 22, 2014)

That MB has been on my radar for years....  def sounds like a keeper...


----------

